# After moving dilema



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, I haven't posted on here in quite sometime. It's good to be back.

Long story short...
I recently moved and am currently housing my Virile crayfish in a 18g storage container. I have an Electric blue in a 20g. I have a 26 flatback hex that I just bought because I wasn't able to bring my 55g tanks. In the 26g i have 9 wcmm and 3 Dojos. 2 are at 6" each and the other is at 3". 
Can or should I house my Electric Blue in my 26g and my Virile crayfish in the 20g until I can go back and get my 55g which won't be until the end of July.

I had all my tanks planned out. Which ones I was gonna take and who I wanted to house in them. But situations changed as we did not use a uhaul. Only our pickup. So I was only able to grab my 20g and had to buy a tank in order to house he rest of my fishies. I can't buy another tank due to lack of room in the new house.

I know this plan of mine will probably end in disaster but my Blue cray is pretty docile now. I haven't seen him even try to catch a fish yet. He just stays near his cave all day.

What do you all think? Bad idea?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It all depends on the cray fish. Some won't ever try to catch and eat fish and some will.

Usually, it's just a matter of time..... they tend to hunt and catch fish at night when the fish are resting. 

If the tank is large enough, there are enough hiding places for the fish and the cray fish is fed well, you _might _be ok until you can get your other tank. I just wouldn't be surprised if any fish go missing. (Dojos hang out at the bottom right? They may be at a greater risk.)


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

yea definatel do not put him in a tank with anything that hangs out at the bottom like your dojos. Your Virile will probably go after any fish anywhere. I have a rusty and he is a little bastard and Virile are in the same family as rusty but bigger. A pet store near me wound up with a little virile in their feeding fish delivery and they kept him in the tank with all the feeders. I would go in there and watch him hunt and this guy killed everything. 3 months go by and this thing is about 7 inches in length and super fat. I would keep them in storage containers. I took mine and removed him from any fish after he killed 3 in one nite. I took a 40 gallon storage container put down substrate and made caves out of rocks I took from where I found him. I hooked up a penguin bio wheel filter to it and he seems just fine.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
I haven't moved anybody yet! I just don't want to risk it. My Blue is calm but I love my Dojos too much to risk them. 
I may be going to get my 55g this weekend. 
My Virile is in the container and doing fine. He has feeder Golds in there and he hasn't hunted them in while.

So hopefully this weekend all will be fine.

:fish10:


----------

